# Shims For Receiver?



## chetlenox

Hey all,

Does anybody know if there are some ready-made shims that could be used to tighten up the 2" receiver opening for the hitch? Mine allows the ball to "clunk" (mainly in the up/down direction) a bit. In general I don't think it moves around much because of the torque of the weight distributing setup, but I have noticed that the pin (which holds the hitch into the receiver) is slightly "oblonged", I assume due to this issue. I've done some searches on-line and can't seem to find anything that is made to address this. I figure I might be able to rig something up with some thin metal plates, but I'd prefer a more "commercial" solution.









Thanks,

Chet.


----------



## Katrina

No shims that I have ever seen. I have seen quite a few different solutions for bike racks that plug into the receiver to keep them from rattling.
I would try another receiver insert first to see if it fits tightly. Mine fits pretty tight. I don't need a hammer to pound it in, but it does take both hands to shove it in to the receiver. 
Any signs of damage at all to the pin and you should replace it. That may fix your problem in itself. I always carry a spare pin too, for just in case.

Let us know what you come up with.


----------



## 2500Ram

I agree with Katrina. I have no play with my hitch setup, now with the cheap Walmart drop receiver for regular towing, not WD hitch setup I have play. I just ignore the sound.

Bill.


----------



## Steelhead

I have seen some types of anti-rattle devices on some of the hitch, rv wholesalers and bike rack type sites but can't remember now exactly where . There are at least two different types that have seen if I'm remembering correctly. I know that I saw one at my local RV dealer's parts section. You might look around a bit on the net, and or any local dealers for hitches and RVs that may be in your area.
Good luck.









Dallas


----------



## uoutcampin2

Iâ€™ve always thought the same thing. I was thinking about getting or getting someone to weld some type of shim on my equalizer. Mine moves up and down a bit too and this causes me to put more tension on the WD bars because it is hard to get that hitch to pull up enough to lower the front of the truck. If I had this shim, I think it would level off much better. I have also noticed that my regular 2â€ receiver I use for normal towing fits nice and tight in there.

Chris


----------



## Steelhead

Look at "etrailer.com" under bike racks, accessories, and you should find a couple anti-rattle shim type devices. Hope this is what you are looking for and it helps









Dallas


----------



## camping479

Mine fits pretty loosely in the receiver, wiggles up and down as well as side to side, BUT, when I've got the wd bars on, the hitch head is jammed so tightly to the top of the receiver that it doesn't/can't move at all.

Mike


----------



## merlotman

I have a small piece of metal with a 2" square hole and a set screw that slips on the shaft of the hitch between the hitch and the receiver and stops the rattle. Super simple to use. Bought it thru Cabela's for about $9.00. I don't need it on my Equal-i-zer but use it on my boat and utility trailer which have much lighter tongue weights.


----------



## chetlenox

Thanks for the fast replies guys. I took a look at some of the "anti-rattle" devices that many suggested, I'm not sure if they are stout enough, but might work. I did mis-speak in my original note, it wasn't the pin that was oblonged slightly, it was the hole that the pin goes through (drilled through the receiver). It's pretty slight. I did like the idea of actually just welding a little plate shim on the ball shaft that goes into the receiver, that's a pretty good idea. I'll also try my other ball (just utility ball, not WD), I can't remember if it rattles much or not. That should answer the question of wether the receiver hole is too big or the ball shaft is too small.

Thanks again guys,

Chet.


----------



## HootBob

Mine for the camper fits tight with no movement
But my other trailers is loose and make alot of noise when towing them
I'll have to look into those shims









Don


----------



## aplvlykat

Ok I will take a shot at this. On my 2003 Tahoe and on my 1999 Suburban which both have the GM factory reciever it is very loose from side to side and up and down with the hitch installed, just to much play for my liking. When the dealer installed my hitch I had these two shims left over still in the pack. They are for the hitch to take up any slack between the drop bar and the main body. Reese and draw-tite have a problem that if the gap is to wide it will crack the cast iron head when you tighten down the two big bolts and eventually break, so hence the shims. Mine did not need the shims for this purpose but they work great for taking up the gap between the side of the hitch and the reciever. They even have the correct size hole already punched in to them in the right place so the locking pin fits right. With this shim installed I have very little play in the head from side to side but it does not help with the up and down play. The only thing I did to the stock shim was to put it in my vice and put a 90 degree bend about 1" from the end to make it easier to install and remove. Reese will sent you some shims for free if you call them and ask. Hope this helps, Kirk


----------



## chetlenox

That does help, thanks Kirk!

Chet.


----------

